# Router Box Joints



## Cammy (Jul 12, 2018)

Hello all
I have just made a box joint jig for my router table.
First jig is for 10mm fingers, I was pleasantly surprised at the quality of my first attempt the joints are perfect.
I plan on making a 5mm jig for smaller items but I was wondering what would be the biggest router bit that you could use.
My thoughts were that the bigger the bit the more chance of tear out.

Would appreciate your thoughts and knowledge before I start making a jig for say 20mm or bigger


----------



## RJweb (Mar 12, 2011)

How about pictures of the jig, would really like to see what you came up with, RJ


----------



## Cammy (Jul 12, 2018)

Photos of my jig




























I thought about using the T slot but due to the amount of play on the mitre guide / T slot I decided on this method.
I don't know if it's the mitre guide or the slot that is not accurate. But can't complain about the router table as it was far from expensive and suits my needs.

I thought I would have to fine tune the jig but as you can see from the last picture the joints worked out perfectly.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

wow - very nice joints !! and great work on the jig.

tear out happens ~ it is a way of life.
the elements that affect tear out is the sharpness of the bit, pitch buildup,
type of wood being cut, speed and force on the wood being cut, etc.
to minimize tear out, use the sandwich technique of clamping the good wood
between two sacrificial boards. practice will be the best bet.
looking good so far !!!


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

I use a scrap/disposable piece of 1/4" hardboard as a back plate on my table saw jig as a backing board.
Another trick is to use a marking gauge and cut a line at the top of the cut, sort of the same thing as cutting 
out tenons on the table saw.


----------

